# built some gaffs



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

heres 2 gaffs and a carp beating stick i made. come on may 1st hurry up


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

i just got a gaff for our boat last year 
im really anxious to try it out. Have you used them before?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

not these particular ones but i have used a gaff before


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

gaffs work good for ice fishin too if you hook a stealie but havent got a carp through the ice


----------

